# New A3 Configurator



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Configurator on audi.co.uk now up and running for A3!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

..umm.....except more than half of the options are missing!! Why does that not surprise me?!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yer right Karsci. 

I've noticed a number of anomolies. ???

According to the configurator there are only two types of alloy wheel. No mention of the parabolics, which I have ordered, but the picture would appear to show the A3 with what looks like them. :-/

The audio options are also a bit different in that there is no Symphony with dash mounted 6 CD, which I have ordered, although there is a separate changed listed. ???

What have you noticed.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

None of the packs (light, sensor, storage) are there. Nothing about leather seats. As you say, only the 5 spoke alloys and not the parabolic, no mention of air con being standard. It also shows auto dipping rear view mirror being standard on the Sport, which I thought wasn't.

The Concert radio is shown as a no cost option rather than standard, and your right the Symphony option only says front load CD. Although I would assume it is the same system as present in all Audi's and does have the front loaded 6 CD changer (which is why Autoexpress commented on their test this week that the A3 no longer has a pop out cup holder, when in fact it does, just not when you specify the Symphony system - not enough room!).

It's clearly half baked. When I choose my options and clicked the Audi Centre Price button, it tells me that I need to add leather seats when they're not even provided as a choice.

I don't understand the Audi website at all. So many of the things don't work or the information is wrong. The standard spec list for the Sport includes many items twice, and says that 205/16 tyres are fitted on the 17 inch alloys! Stuff which you or I would make sure was correct before publishing it.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hmm. From what you're saying, I won't bother with the configurator just yet!

Have either of you had the full brochure through? I thought they were due to be sent out earlier this week

Audi doesn't seem to want to make it easy to buy one of their cars! :-/


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The Brochure Hotline claim they are available, but they've failed to send me one so far - consistently send the old A3 brochure instead.

The only thing of any use that I have received is from my dealership, which is a copy of the internal product update bulletin that ScoTTy posted plus an options price list (photocopy, but what you would expect to find in a proper price list). Good, but even that isn't consistent: "-" where there should be a "S" for standard; and climate control shown as an extra, when everywhere else it is quoted as being standard on SE and Sport.

It's all a bit of a cock up: late and wrong. I wonder whether this is indicative of a Mercedes-Benz mentality: arrogance and ignorance, because you are going to buy one no matter how useless we are.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

"you are going to buy one no matter how useless we are". LOL! I only wish it wasn't true!!

My dealer emailed me some info a while back, which was very similar to the stuff Scotty let us have. However, even the dealer said that some of the information 'needed cross-referencing' ('taken with a pinch of salt' springs to mind) because it was a mixture of continental and UK specs. I don't envy the dealerships in this sort of situation.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It is a poor show that there is so much conflicting information kicking about.

Climate is apparently a Â£1,100 option when it is supposed to be standard on Sport and SE. 

Get a grip Audi.


----------

